# Ubuntu sur SSD



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2010)

Hello

il fait moche aujourd'hui, j'ai envie de faire mumuse 

j'ai installé un SSD dans mon MBPu, à la place du SD
J'aimerais y installer ubuntu

Est il réellement nécessaire de passer par rEfit ? 

Je sais, "je n'ai qu'à essayer" , mais histoire de ne pas perdre trop de temps ou risquer de bousiller mon DDi sous Macos, je préfèrerais avoir la procédure la plus simple, la plus rapide et la moins contraignante pour arriver à mes fins. 

Aucun besoin de switcher d'un Os à l'autre, la virtualisation je connais, ce n'est pas ce que je cherche  si je pouvais simplement choisir le disque bootable avec l'habituel "alt" au démarrage, ce serait pas mal.

Je suis aussi tenter d'installé un linux 64 bits, tant qu'à faire  utile ? des avis ? L'utilisation sera très basique, surf, mail, rien de transcendant.




Merci et bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2010)

bon

j'ai installé rEfit
j'ai téléchargé ubuntu, gravé le disque

jusque là fastoche

j'ai installé ubuntu, full automatique, tout roule, jusqu'à "install ok, il faut redémarrer l'ordi... blablabla"

et là, ben non, ça ne roule plus :mouais:

rEfit>démarrer linux depuis HD > paf ! écran noir et tiret blanc clignotant en haut à gauche ! nada, rien de plus

une idée ? 

(ps: le disque MacOs va bien, pas de soucis)


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Septembre 2010)

Heu si tu installes Linux sur un disque dur vierge et sans partition Mac os ça devrait aller. Note que Linux utilise un format ext 4 de disque dur et une partition swap.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Septembre 2010)

hello

sous entend tu que rEfit n'est pas nécessaire ? 

cela dit je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'ai cet écran noir :mouais:


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Septembre 2010)

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/refit

tu as tout tenté ce qui est expliqué sur cette page ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Septembre 2010)

merci

mais je n'ai aucun soucis avec rEfit 

il s'installe correctement ! 

au boot, je sélectionne le disque d'install d'ubuntu, tout se fait tout seul, partionnement du SSD, installation, choix de la langue, et à la fin, je suis amené à redémarrer l'ordi, retour sur rEfit qui me trouve bien ubuntu sur le SSD, j'envoie et hop, blackscreen

Toujours pas aussi simple ubuntu .... too bad

une autre idée ? 

Bonne journée

edit: j'ai l'impression que je me heurte à ceci :rose:


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Septembre 2010)

oui.
tu bootes sur ton ssd avec ubuntu depuis un pc pour voir si ça fonctionne. 
déjà vérifier si le boot est correct.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> oui.
> tu bootes sur ton ssd avec ubuntu depuis un pc pour voir si ça fonctionne.
> déjà vérifier si le boot est correct.



négatif, le SSD est en lieu et place de mon superdrive, pas vraiment envie de redémonter le bestiau pour l'en extraire ...

Je vais tout recommencer proprement depuis de bédut

à suivre ...


----------



## gillyns (28 Septembre 2010)

tout bète : bootcamp et c'est nikel


----------



## Arlequin (28 Septembre 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> tout bète : bootcamp et c'est nikel



tout pourrais pas faire plus court, j'ai du mal à tout lire ?


----------



## claud (30 Septembre 2010)

De mémoire (j'ai fait cela il y a longtemps) après l'installation d'ubuntu et au redémarrage il ne faut surtout pas choisir ubuntu sur la fenêtre refit mais 1° synchroniser les 2 partitions (il y a une icone (en bas à gauche ?) pour le faire) ; puis 2° booter sur mac et ensuite seulement c'est le bonheur : on peut enfin booter sur le pingouin !

Edit : http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/installation-linux-sur-imac-intel-226639.html

Edit : mais il semblerait que tu cherches à installer ubuntu sans mac en dualboot ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2010)

Hello 

et merci pour ta réponse  je vais jeter un coup d'oeil à ton lien

Ce que je cherche à faire est tout simple: 

Sur mon DD, j'ai MacOs, et j'y tiens 
Sur mon SSD, je n'ai rien, et j'aimerais y mettre Ubuntu, ou autre linux, je ne suis pas raciste, je cherche juste à apprendre un peu linux, et pouvoir de temps à autre me servir de mon portable comme d'une machine de surf, avec plus d'autonomie (sans travailler sur mon DD donc mais uniquement sur le SSD)

voilou

bonne journée

edit: je cite ton message de l'autre fil: 



claud a dit:


> La procédure est la suivante:
> 1° partitionner avec bootcamp
> 2° installation de rEFIT
> http://refit.sourceforge.net/
> ...



voilà j'en suis là
si ce n'est que: 
1) j'essaye avec le dernier ubuntu 10.04
2) j'ai un superbe écran me donnant des erreurs d'I/O lorsque linux me propose de rebooter la machine 
Je suis contraint de forcer l'extinction de la machine 

Je ne pensais franchement pas que cela serait si "difficile"

à+


----------



## Dark Phantom (30 Septembre 2010)

Ce serait fait en cinq minutes si tu le faisais depuis un pc. 
Sinon, tu arrives à booter sur une clé usb qui contient ubuntu ? 
et puis tu fais l'install depuis la clé sur le ssd, et pas depuis le fichier dmg (ça bug souvent depuis le dmg).


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Ce serait fait en cinq minutes si tu le faisais depuis un pc. .



gnagnagna 

je ne sais pas si c'est un soucis d'installation en fait
as tu lu, plus haut, le lien que j'ai mis concernant le soucis de boot au départ d'un second disque interne ? ne penses tu pas que ce soit simplement ça qui coince ? 



Dark Phantom a dit:


> Sinon, tu arrives à booter sur une clé usb qui contient ubuntu ?



pas essayé 
tu parles d'une LiveUsb ? 




Dark Phantom a dit:


> et puis tu fais l'install depuis la clé sur le ssd, et pas depuis le fichier dmg (ça bug souvent depuis le dmg).



je ne pars pas du dmg mais d'un live cd


----------



## Dark Phantom (30 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> gnagnagna
> 
> je ne sais pas si c'est un soucis d'installation en fait
> as tu lu, plus haut, le lien que j'ai mis concernant le soucis de boot au départ d'un second disque interne ? ne penses tu pas que ce soit simplement ça qui coince ?
> ...



Comme je l'ai déjà dit, normalement linux s'installe sur une partition ext4, et crée un swap, et un grub. Sur mac, c'est différent, parce qu'on ne peut pas modifier le mbr. 
Si tu installes sur un disque dur vierge, il n'y a pas deux partitions sur un disque, donc pas de problème de boot, pas de problèmes pour savoir sur quel os du hd le laptop doit booter. 
Si tu bootes à partir de ton ssd sur un autre ordinateur, tu pourrais déjà voir s'il se passe quelque chose ou pas. Normalement, ubuntu est sensé pouvoir booter sur n'importe quelle machine à partir d'une simple clé usb, disque dur externe... Donc si tu veux... mes propos ne sont pas dénués de sens. Il arrive qu'il s'installe mal. Auquel cas, c'est bien vérifier sur un autre ordinateur. Voilà tout. 
Pas forcément d'une live usb. Mais de graver la clé usb, comme si il s'agissait d'un cd... mais si tu as un cd tout va bien... Tu bootes normalement sur le cd ?


----------



## gillyns (30 Septembre 2010)

Comme je l'ai dit : utilise bootcamp.
Sous Mac OS X, tu partitionne ton disque dur (ou SSD) et quand il te demande le CD de windows tu met le CD de Linux et tu démarre dessus.
Ensuite tu fait l'installation en suivant les étapes (n'oublie pas de formater la partition que tu viens de créer).

FINI !!! c'est pas compliqué


----------

